# Re: IBS: The first year



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

Heather in your book near the beginning you tell people who have diarrhea from gallbladder surgery that they don't need your book,BUT..threre is something helpful there. just want to add that taking Questran(powder) will also help you if you have IBS. I have taken it for two years with good results. It works similar to the calcium carbonate although it is not absorbed into one's body as such. It works very well controlling Diarrhea predominant symptoms.


----------

